
Onion Map - kirubakaran
http://us.onionmap.com/web/us/
======
adnam
Pretty cool. Had a look at BCN and spotted my house :) Need to be able to
zoom. What's it all about?

------
ilamont
I was expecting some sort of mashup using stories from The Onion, but was
sorely disappointed.

------
hendler
Ok, so it's not THE onion, but it is fun looking. Like Sim City - though I
miss Godzilla.

Good start. Google mashup might have been easier, or fire eagle data more
compelling.

------
Angostura
Anyone had any luck getting the help/how to use pages to come up?

Interesting that it still lists the Mayor of London as Ken Livingstone, who
was elected out back in May.

------
sharp
A 'global people map' that doesn't mention Africa?

------
kul
i like this, but what's with the odd name?

------
morbidkk
any competitors in this space?

------
ardit33
Great Idea, but it really needs some serious polishing. I see it being very
useful for tourists, and/or if you are looking to moving to a new place.

I like the "Big Mac" index. In the US, I use the "Starbucks Late" index, when
compare costs between cities. They seem to reflect the local cost of living
pretty well.

~~~
kirubakaran
Latte Index <http://money.cnn.com/2004/01/16/news/funny/latteindex/>

I wonder what this kind of variation tells us:

'Starbucks latte and the Big Mac cost $2.80 in the United States. In Hong
Kong, a tall latte is $3.22, but a Big Mac is only $1.54'

~~~
shard
_Starbucks latte and the Big Mac cost $2.80 in the United States. In Hong
Kong, a tall latte is $3.22, but a Big Mac is only $1.54_

My first instinct is that the Hongkongnese don't drink coffee.

~~~
kirubakaran
May be. But the two products target completely different demographics.

